# Why is battery life so bad?



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I have an extended battery and have never woke up to a live phone, it always dies in the middle of the night, I mostly used code name but recently switched to AOKP mostly always on franco's 1-12-12 kernel...I have hotplug enabled. I can't check partial wake useage in spare parts cause it keeps fc'ing, is the extended battery really this bad or did I just get a bad battery?


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

I heard that that Hotplug is nogoodski (that's Polish for, "it doesn't work that great"). I guess that there are a lot of guys that do use it. But it seems obvious that it is not working for you. I am running AOKP_19 with the stock kernel and extended battery. Works great. No need (for me) to flash a kernel. I do hear about a lot of "deep sleep" issues. Have you used CPUSpy and checked to see if your phone is going into deep sleep? Sounds like it is not.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

seems like the screen is what uses it the most... i dont care what these people say, they get 10+ hours.... they probably dont use their phones much.... with moderate use.. that includes texting all the time and fb, itll DRAIN within 2 hours... if i use it lightly, ill get a few hours more


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> seems like the screen is what uses it the most... i dont care what these people say, they get 10+ hours.... they probably dont use their phones much.... with moderate use.. that includes texting all the time and fb, itll DRAIN within 2 hours... if i use it lightly, ill get a few hours more


I couldn't drain mine in 2 hours if I was streaming a movie the whole time on LTE. Something has to be wrong with your phone/settings. My best battery is 20+ hours with 3 1/2 hours of screen time. I get a minimum of 2 1/2 hours of screen time and that's over a minimum of 15 hours. If I just play with my phone non-stop from fully charged to dead, I get about 4 1/2 hours of screen time (bored in hospital).

Edit: GummyNex rom, Franco's kernel #12, standard battery


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

To the OP you probably have an app draining it. Check your batterystats and data usage. I don't have any problems with franco's hotplug. It's supposed to have been stable since build 9 or 10.


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

For me the most I have run this Gnex was back when I was stock-rooted, 19 hrs with 56% screen on with the extended battery. I tried GummyNex with Imo's kernel and the max that gave me was 10hrs.

Now I am running Bigxie's Build 4-2 with the latest Imo's kernel and so far I am at 15% going on 14hrs with 62% screen on with extended battery.


----------



## benmgp (Jan 16, 2012)

I lost 2% per hour last night. That's with emails syncing, weather syncing every 2 hours, wifi on, and Titanium backup running a backup.

7 hours sleep = 86% when I woke up.

GummyNex, LeanKernel 1.6.6, InteractiveX

Currently at 16.5 hours, 57% Battery and 1 hour 10 minutes of screen time. Wifi / Syncing on all day.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Even if I tried I couldn't drain my battery in 2 hours. Right now I'm at 45% after nearly 12 hours with BuglessBeast and Imoseyon's latest non-experimental kernel. Sure, some of that time was spent in my pocket with the screen off, but I've used it off and on all day since 6am. Moderate would be a good description for today. Personally, I think the battery life topic is blown out of proportion. It's not as bad as some would lead us to believe. On a day with heavy use - usually weekends when I'm not working - I can easily get 10 hours before I need to charge my phone. And all of this is with the standard battery.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Use better battery stats from the market to monitor partial and kernel wakelocks.

This is using AOKP and either franco or imo kernel....this was last week, forgot which combo gave me that. Sorry I couldn't be more specific.

the first part of that usage was over night and you can see it slept like a baby with wifi on. after that, i had about 2.5 hrs screen on time with a mix of 3g/4g.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

i'd suggest trying a new kernel something doesn't seem right


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Stock, I was getting 7 to 8 hours of moderate to heavy use (downloads, YouTube, music, texting, you name it...it was new phone happiness syndrome).

I'm now on AOKP Toronto Milestone 2 with Franco.kernel and yesterday I did test from 100% to drain to see how good battery life would be, and with 3 hours of screen-on time at about 30% brightness, 4G for an hour, and the remainder of the time fully on WiFi, with TONS of texting, roughly 30 minutes of talk time, and 30 minutes of FPse PlayStation Emulator (which destroys battery mind you), I ended up getting a WHOPPING 13 hours of battery life. Also, Iost 2% battery after an 8 hour sleep. I should also mention that when I'm not using 4G, I don't simply just enable WiFi, I also fully disable LTE. Also, I have NFC and Android Beam disables since I'm not using them yet.

So, yea, I promise you there's something weird going on with hour phone. Even on Stock, after 8 hours of sleep, I'd lose 8-10% while it sat there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Install this: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.nema.batterycalibration&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5uZW1hLmJhdHRlcnljYWxpYnJhdGlvbiJd

Follow the instructions. I did it last night and had great results with it today.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> Use better battery stats from the market to monitor partial and kernel wakelocks.
> 
> This is using AOKP and either franco or imo kernel....this was last week, forgot which combo gave me that. Sorry I couldn't be more specific.
> 
> the first part of that usage was over night and you can see it slept like a baby with wifi on. after that, i had about 2.5 hrs screen on time with a mix of 3g/4g.


I couldn't find it on the market.. you said better battery stats? is it a widget?


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

terryrook said:


> I couldn't find it on the market.. you said better battery stats? is it a widget?


Search market betterbatterystats all one word


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> Use better battery stats from the market to monitor partial and kernel wakelocks.


Mind linking this app? Couldn't find it on the market.

EDIT: Should have refreshed the page. Thanks.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> Search market betterbatterystats all one word


Got it, we'll see whats up after its done charging, i'm at 87 now. To whoever posted the battery calibrator, didn't they do a front page thing on rootzwiki the other day where a google dev said wiping stats does nothing?


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Got it, we'll see whats up after its done charging, i'm at 87 now. To whoever posted the battery calibrator, didn't they do a front page thing on rootzwiki the other day where a google dev said wiping stats does nothing?


Yea that guy that posted that is severely misinformed. First of all, "battery calibration" has been debunked according to a Google Engineer. Second of all, even when it was thought to work, it wasn't meant to increase battery life somehow...it was meant/thought to give you more accurate battery readings, nothing more.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

im gonna finish charging and stream from 100 percent to dead.. ill show you how terrible it is...

Using AOKP build 18.... lean kernel


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

This weekend I got 1 day 10 hours of battery. Wifi was on for all but one hour of 4g and my screen was on for a total of 2 hours and 50 minutes. Sorry no screens, but this is very typical for me. On stock, only rooted

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## XfrostX (Jul 30, 2011)

I've installed better battery stats as well, I only really see whatsapp, tapatalk, Facebook(highest), and gtalk. There's a bunch of kworkers as well. I'm at 12 hours with 1 hr 36 screen time and I'm already at 12%. AOKP b17 + Franco's. Any idea? no LTE all day

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

I lose 7 - 10% overnight with everything running with stock battery.


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

thepolishguy said:


> ... I am running AOKP_19 with the stock kernel and extended battery. ...


When you mention "stock kernel" assume you mean the kernel included with AOKP? Is that their own kernel ... didn't see anything in their OP? Just curious since I'm thinking about switching to AOKP, though I'll really miss the full-size menu softkey (big hands make hitting the 3 button menu a royal pain) used on RootzBoat and GummyNex.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

At this rate I got 3 hours left, AOKP 19 using savaged zen kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

An hour later









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

cvhovey said:


> When you mention "stock kernel" assume you mean the kernel included with AOKP? Is that their own kernel ... didn't see anything in their OP? Just curious since I'm thinking about switching to AOKP, though I'll really miss the full-size menu softkey (big hands make hitting the 3 button menu a royal pain) used on RootzBoat and GummyNex.


The kernel that comes packaged worth AOKP is straight up AOSP kernel. I've had good results with it from time to time, but I can't seem to put this thing down for very long, even after a month

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> seems like the screen is what uses it the most... i dont care what these people say, they get 10+ hours.... they probably dont use their phones much.... with moderate use.. that includes texting all the time and fb, itll DRAIN within 2 hours... if i use it lightly, ill get a few hours more


Yeah I'd say you are spot on. If I'm actually using my phone the battery life is just not that great. I'm so tired of watching my battery lol when I don't need to as I have a charge in the car and at work. Just enjoy the phone and have a few chargers so you always have juice! It's a smartphone so use it and enjoy!

Seems like most people who post pics of really really good battery life are hardly touching their device. If you are over 1 day of battery time and only have 1-2 hours of screen time that's not moderate usage IMO it's very light usage.


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I'd say you are spot on. If I'm actually using my phone the battery life is just not that great. I'm so tired of watching my battery lol when I don't need to as I have a charge in the car and at work. Just enjoy the phone and have a few chargers so you always have juice! It's a smartphone so use it and enjoy!
> 
> Seems like most people who post pics of really really good battery life are hardly touching their device. If you are over 1 day of battery time and only have 1-2 hours of screen time that's not moderate usage IMO it's very light usage.


i would have to disagree with you there, unless you are doing all your computer work on your phone or playing games, i do not think this is normal. I mainly use my phone for information purposes and development. If i am not flashing or coding, most of my screen time goes to a quick browser lookup, or some random app use throughout the day. I dont have time to waste hours browsing the web or gaming on my phone. Plus, if i do game, i know better than to expect good battery life.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

esmier said:


> i would have to disagree with you there, unless you are doing all your computer work on your phone or playing games, i do not think this is normal. I mainly use my phone for information purposes and development. If i am not flashing or coding, most of my screen time goes to a quick browser lookup, or some random app use throughout the day. I dont have time to waste hours browsing the web or gaming on my phone. Plus, if i do game, i know better than to expect good battery life.


I'm not doing all computer work on my phone at all but I stream music a lot, I watch YouTube videos, check FB, Google+, Twitter, call people, read articles I find on Twitter, text message, a game here and there and browse Rootz a bit. That adds up to a lot of screen time.

Personally I didn't buy a $300 badass phone to not use the hell out of it but everyone uses their device differently obviously. My main point is that if you don't use the device a bunch with the screen on then your battery should be doing pretty good so nothing to really be thrilled with IMO. Now if you have 3 hours of screen on time in 10 hours of usage and have a good amount of battery left that is pretty sweet.


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm not doing all computer work on my phone at all but I stream music a lot, I watch YouTube videos, check FB, Google+, Twitter, call people, read articles I find on Twitter, text message, a game here and there and browse Rootz a bit. That adds up to a lot of screen time.
> 
> Personally I didn't buy a $300 badass phone to not use the hell out of it but everyone uses their device differently obviously. My main point is that if you don't use the device a bunch with the screen on then your battery should be doing pretty good so nothing to really be thrilled with IMO. Now if you have 3 hours of screen on time in 10 hours of usage and have a good amount of battery left that is pretty sweet.


Thats true, if the screen is off most of the time it is not a testament to what ones battery life really is. My usual days when I am not doing development work is reading articles from G+, two or three calls a day, gtalk, app updates, email, facebook, and the occasional game. I can get around 10-14 hours depending on kernal tweeks and how long i keep the screen on. Ill do a full charge and then do half battery using as much screen as i can without going overboard, then do another half charge with little usage. Ill post screen shots tomorrow.


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't get it. Why not plug the phone up at night when you're sleeping?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Zomb!e said:


> I don't get it. Why not plug the phone up at night when you're sleeping?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'd recommend to never do that. Some people say that it doesn't hurt Li-Ion batteries, but that's horse crap. You wanna kill your battery's capabilities as soon as possible? Then leave it plugged in after its fully charged.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Lyxdeslic said:


> I'd recommend to never do that. Some people say that it doesn't hurt Li-Ion batteries, but that's horse crap. You wanna kill your battery's capabilities as soon as possible? Then leave it plugged in after its fully charged.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure the charge controller in the phone stops charging around 98%

It will still say charging even though it is not.

Repeat after me: I have a computer in my pocket, I have a computer in my pocket, I have a computer in my pocket.

we sometimes forget that.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I've gone to bed with ~15% battery and woke up with ~9%. However, I turn off 4G and Wifi unless I am actually using the browser or other high data items.

I go to the gym and turn on 4G to ensure my pandora or gmusic functions perfectly and after an hour or so I only lose ~10%.

I think its mostly ok. The more you use it and how you use it greatly effects it.

Leave 4G and wifi off unless you actually are using it.
Leave screen dark unless you need it, I find auto doesn't always work well and its not hard to use the power widget.

If you're watching videos or cruisin' the web with full brightness and 4G, expect to watch the bar drop.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Lyxdeslic said:


> I'd recommend to never do that. Some people say that it doesn't hurt Li-Ion batteries, but that's horse crap. You wanna kill your battery's capabilities as soon as possible? Then leave it plugged in after its fully charged.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I've had a cell phone since the analog days... I've always plugged my phone's in randomly and always at night (regardless of charge) for the whole night. I've NEVER had to replace a battery.... NEVER.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

It's bad lol. Unplugged at 7 this morning and was at 30% by 11







1 hour of screen time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Be cause I'm playing with it too much lol 


But seriously the kernel/rom combo means a lot. My phone cannot run IMO kernel. I have awful battery drain all the time. But yet on francos kernel with moderate use I can hit 13+ hours on a single charge.

Like today I wifi tethered for 5hours solid. (LTE) From my Gnex to a HP Touchpad. I got 6.5 hrs down to 2% battery. Which I think is pretty awesome, but more then that is the battery stats showed that it was hardly awake during the entire day. So I know my kernel is correctly controlling background tasks and such.

I cannot deviate from Franco's kernel, my phone loves it

Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Whoops

Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


----------



## WyldRyce (Oct 16, 2011)

I have 12 hours with 30 minutes of screen on time and I'm still at 80%. Stock battery. LTE & GPS off, WiFi on the whole time.

Just remember to shut things off that doesn't need to be turned on.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

WyldRyce said:


> I have 12 hours with 30 minutes of screen on time and I'm still at 80%. Stock battery. LTE & GPS off, WiFi on the whole time.
> 
> Just remember to shut things off that doesn't need to be turned on.


12 hours?

Edit: I read it as "I have 12 hours AND 30 minutes" fail haha


----------



## KooLAiD21 (Jan 17, 2012)

nuclearemp said:


> I'm pretty sure the charge controller in the phone stops charging around 98%
> 
> It will still say charging even though it is not.
> 
> ...


Is that why when I wake up in the morning my battery says 98% yet also says charging?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> 12 hours?
> 
> Edit: I read it as "I have 12 hours AND 30 minutes" fail haha


That's exactly how I read it at first!


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

KooLAiD21 said:


> Is that why when I wake up in the morning my battery says 98% yet also says charging?


Right. It gets to 100 then backs off to avoid damage. No big deal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

Lyxdeslic said:


> I'd recommend to never do that. Some people say that it doesn't hurt Li-Ion batteries, but that's horse crap. You wanna kill your battery's capabilities as soon as possible? Then leave it plugged in after its fully charged.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Never had an issue with charging my phones overnight. I've done it to all of them. And I've had plenty. Never, ever had a battery go bad or any other ill effects.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Lyxdeslic said:


> I'd recommend to never do that. Some people say that it doesn't hurt Li-Ion batteries, but that's horse crap. You wanna kill your battery's capabilities as soon as possible? Then leave it plugged in after its fully charged.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


lolwut?

Seriously. These are smart phones, not dumb phones. Since I had a bb say.. 3 years ago? I've left my phone plugged in fully charged over night. Never had an issue.

365•3 = 1,095•5 (a generous guess at the number of hours the phone spent plugged in while fully charged) = 5,475 hours - no problems.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Hotplug enabled, Franco's 12 kernel on redemption rim 1.0.3 with extended batt. Two hours of screen on time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

